# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Mandolin For Dummies - For Real

## Scott Tichenor

This is not really a secret and it's already available for pre-order on amazon.com but thought I'd go ahead and make the formal announcement since the publisher said OK. Our own Don Julin is the author of _Mandolin For Dummie_s from the popular book series by the same name and I'm in the process of writing the forward right now. It'll be available this fall. Congratulations to Don on what is sure to be a terrific book. I've been in frequent contact with the publishers since Don was selected as the author and they've been privately raving about his work and pleasure working with him--no surprise to me.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

That is great!  I was wondering when we would see this title.  We can't let banjo get the upper hand!  :Smile:

----------


## rgray

So will the stock answer to all newbie questions become "read the book"?

----------


## mehrsam

But...there are no dummies who play mandolin...

----------


## JEStanek

There won't be any after reading the book....

Congratulations to Don.

Jamie

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Neglected to mention it's also available for pre-order from amazon.co.uk for our friends across the pond.

----------


## journeybear

Great going, guys!  :Mandosmiley:  This brings what I call "furthering mandolin consciousness" to a global level. I hope it's not dumbed down too much, but rather keeps readers intrigued enough to stick with it. I also hope care has been taken to make sure the language is understandable for banjo players. Perhaps it will draw some of them back from the dark side.  :Wink: 

BTW, is that really Dawg playing banjo in Scott's avatar? Or is it Bizarro Dawg from the Bizarro universe?  :Confused:

----------


## Elliot Luber

Yes, now we're on the map! Thanks Don.

----------


## Randi Gormley

I guess a bunch of them will be sold over the Christmas holidays ... but, alas, no bowlbacks or A's on the cover?

----------


## Jim Garber

> I guess a bunch of them will be sold over the Christmas holidays ... but, alas, no bowlbacks or A's on the cover?


It must be sponsored by Weber.  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Braccio

I thought it was April 1st again already.

Pete

----------


## San Rafael

Cool.

----------


## Don Julin

The "Dummies" brand as some of you might know is not really for dummies only. "Mandolin For Dummies" is almost 400 pages, including 2hrs of audio covering everything from buying your first mandolin and playing your first chord, up to studying some of Bill Monroe's techniques, some jazz/swing stuff, a chapter on playing jigs and reels and even a brand new song from The Dawg himself. 

Over the last year, I have been working with what I feel are some of the best players alive today to be able to provide a serious mandolin reference book. (with a sense of humor) The book includes contributions from Mike Compton, Rich DelGrosso, Marla Fibish, Tim Connell, Chris Aquavilla, Don Stiernberg, and David Grisman. It also includes an original tune by our own John Goodin.

I am in the final stages of proofing but they say we are still about 30 pages over so I shouldn't say any more just yet.

Hope to see some of you at the Symposium later this month. I will be hosting the swing jams each night after the faculty concerts.

----------

Roin

----------


## Ed Goist

Hi Don! 
Could you briefly comment on how you'd rate this as a learning tool for players of longer scale GDAE tuned instruments, such as the octave mandolin and GDAE tuned tenor guitar?
Congratulations on the publication, and I look forward to seeing you next month at Jim's Camp!

----------


## SternART

Ed,

I guess I can jump in for Don.......I was technical editor (which was fun, but WAY MORE work than I thought it would be) & have read and listened to it all.  While other mando family instruments are mentioned, it is after all "Mandolin for Dummies".  Maybe that can be next, Volume Two!   It is a great reference for mandolin players, in all genres......an all in one place reference book.  And the tunes Don illustrates really show his chops, this cat can play.  

But alas just all mandolin playing....but you know these instruments are tuned in 5ths, and share some of the mando geometric kinds of things, this family of instruments have going for them. You can apply mando ideas to the bigger mando-beasts.  Much of what you know will be transferable on some level.  But each instrument has it's own unique things to learn, to take advantage of their strengths.

----------


## aphillips

If this was on facebook I would "like" this. Can't wait to check it out!

----------


## sunburst

> But...there are no dummies who play mandolin...


Yeah, but they haven't had the book! They will now!

Cool book! I might have to get my own copy...

----------


## Wayne Bagley

Congrats to Don.

I'm excited about this book. I want to pre-order and I'm wondering if it will be available on Amazon.ca.
Please let us know. 

Also is there anyway we can get Don to sign our copy?

Wayne

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Yowza!!! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Paul Busman

Sweet!  Took me all of 30 sec to decide to pre-order...

----------


## Steve-o

Wow, and less than the price of a CD if you pre-order.  Congrats Don!  You're in the home stretch now.  I'm sure it's a well written, valuable resource book.  Got to go pre-order it now...

----------


## journeybear

> The "Dummies" brand as some of you might know is not really for dummies only.


I think we all know that, and that the brand name is tongue in cheek, meant to demystify each book's subject matter, making potential buyers feel it has been made accessible. But of course, we can't help sending out a few zingers and potshots anyway. Too easy and irresistible.  :Wink: 

This sounds like a great addition to the lexicon - I'm not even sure what is out there. When I started out forty very odd years ago all I could find was Mel Bay. The method book didn't take me far, but between the chord book and a bunch of bands' song books I managed to figure it out. Still, I had to be shown the G chop chord three years in  :Disbelief:  by the first other mandolin player I met, in college. A resource like this will surely make the learning much, much easier and help people get on their way much sooner. Thanks to all involved - Don, Art, Scott, everybody!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Billgrass

Go Don!!

----------


## Mandomusic

I taked to Don about his Mandolin For Dummies project when he was in Cincinnati checking out Kimble mandolins. Don, is an exceptional player, gifted teacher and has put his heart and soul into this book. It will be comprehensive and go beyond a beginners book. I have no doubt it will be a "must have" for mandolin players of many levels.

Mark

----------


## trevor

As someone mentioned the photo is of the Weber Bitterroot family. Don contacted me a while ago and asked for some mandolin family photos, I was delighted when my photo was chosen for the front cover. My first front cover as a photographer..

Thanks Don.

----------

George R. Lane

----------


## AnneFlies

At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?  

Crabby Old Lady (aka, Anne)

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

> At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?  
> 
> Crabby Old Lady (aka, Anne)


Well, for the rest of us who don't take ourselves that seriously- its not really a big deal to admit that we don't know everything, having some form of a sense of humor doesn't hurt either and lastly, and you should understand this being overeducated and all-why would someone deny themselves a great wealth of information based on something as trivial as a book cover and title?

----------


## Don Julin

Anne, you should do yourself a favor and look through one of the "Dummies" books on any topic. I can't speak for the other leading brand but the Dummies series are packed full of great information organized in a way that is modular and easy to navigate. I agree that the title is a bit demeaning but it is HUMOR. The books are not for dummies at all. We know you are not a dummy because you play mandolin and read the Mandolin Cafe. Have some fun!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?  
> 
> Crabby Old Lady (aka, Anne)


The Dummies series is one of the most successful concepts in modern book publishing. Some may not like it, but the proof is in the success of the company and the breadth of their topics. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the public is voting with their wallet (or purse).

----------


## pickloser

Congrats, Don.  I've pre-ordered mine.  Be sure not to edit away anything that interests me.  

(I was given "Juggling for the Complete Idiot."   It began with brief instruction on "The Drop."  That was funny.  I'm a decent juggler, but I'm excellent at The Drop.)

----------


## Mandolin Mick

I read the Dummy books on London & Paris before visiting both and found them nothing less than lifesavers. They told me things about the culture, how to get money, what not to say even though I meant well, etc. If it wasn't for London for Dummies, I'd still be waiting to be served in a pub ...  :Laughing:

----------


## OldSausage

I have used a number of "For Dummies" books over the years and have always benefited from them. The point is that, no matter how smart and well-educated we are, it's wise to admit that there are many things we have little or no knowledge of, and there's no shame in not being an expert in every field. It's a lot easier to learn something new if you just own being a dummy about it and go up from there.

----------


## trevor

"If it wasn't for London for Dummies, I'd still be waiting to be served in a pub ... "

I must get one..

----------


## journeybear

Thanks for that, PL. The Drop is the only juggling technique I have been able to master. I'm no juggler, but I nail The Drop 100% of the time. ;

The title is eyecatching and memorable, thus satisfying two of the basic tenets of successful marketing. And it's funny, to boot. Plus it helps to keep from intimidating the beginners and curious out there, and that's a good thing. A real good thing.

----------


## Steve-o

> I have used a number of "For Dummies" books over the years and have always benefited from them.


My favorite:  Ventriloquism for Dummies

----------


## Mike Bunting

I always wanted to print a fake book cover to use on a book to take to work, it would be titled "Working for Dummies".

----------


## rgray

Great idea Mike.  

"Dummies" is a catchy phrase that I would gladly admit to 3 years ago with my first post here.  This place has taught me a lot but stil lots to learn.

----------


## Ed Goist

I teach a college-level Wine Appreciation course, and I have Wine for Dummies (McCarthy & Ewing-Mulligan) on the course's reading list. It is an excellent instructional book.

----------


## catmandu2

> "Dummies" is a catchy phrase that I would gladly admit to 3 years ago with my first post here.  This place has taught me a lot but stil lots to learn.


I admit that I once used the word "dummy" also here on the cafe, although it was intended more in reference to an effigy, rather than a critique of intellect (although it may have been apt in the latter case, as well)

----------


## Paul Busman

They should write a book about dressmakers' mannequins called Dummies For Dummies...

I agree, the "For Dummies" and the clone series "For Complete Idiots" are very useful books.  I've read and benefited from quite a few of them. Heck, we're all dummies about any given topic at first!

----------


## John Goodin

Congratulations to Don for finishing up this project and public thanks for using my simple tune in the book! I'm highly honored to have my name mentioned in the same paragraph with so many of the finest mandolin players in the world in your post. I'm not worthy! :Smile: 

I've now pre-ordered my copy as well and I'm looking forward to learning some new tricks.

John G.

----------


## Ed Goist

Congratulations, John! That is great.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?  
> 
> Crabby Old Lady (aka, Anne)


I'm betting that the book title was chosen because
 it fits on the cover better than "... For Crabby Old Ladies".  :Wink:   :Grin: 

I'm waiting for "Mandolin for Old Bald Guys"  :Smile:

----------


## KennyE

I've pre-ordered mine. That way the next time someone in the band calls me a dummy I can say, "H#LL yeah. I've even got the manual!!"

----------


## George R. Lane

> At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?  
> 
> Crabby Old Lady (aka, Anne)


Count me in as a "DUMMY".  I just ordered my copy.
I love that the Webers were used for the front cover. Nice work Trevor.

----------


## Rodney Riley

I aint no "Dummy"... I order mine.... :Confused:  Wait...  :Confused:

----------


## scootergirl62

Back after a break and a deviation into UKe.....where I found that "for Dummies" book amazing.  Looked for one on Mando, saw this coming out and not ashamed to say I'm pre-ordering.  This gal needs all the help she can get and she ain't afraid to say it!!!!  REally looking forward to this book and glad to be back at the Mando!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## trevor

I ma velry cleber an wont be gitting 1.

----------

Ed Goist, 

George R. Lane

----------


## lukmanohnz

I already own The Complete Idiot's Guide to Bluegrass Mandolin Favorites, which is an excellent resource and includes 2 play-along CDs of very well-recorded and well-played reference/backing tracks plus slow-down software.  As soon as my pre-ordered copy of Don's new For Dummies book arrives, I'll have completed my simpleton's mandolin library!  In all seriousness, these Dummies books (and I own several of them) are all well written by experts in their respective fields.  I can't wait to start working with Don's materials.  I've been a fan of his ever since seeing this wonderful video.

----------


## David Rambo

Thanks, Don.  I will have to order one, too.

----------


## Dan Hoover

i have a book shelf devoted to "dummies" books..i see them every day...now here's 2 more "dummies" book's i'll be getting.."mandolin for" well..because...and the "juggling" one..i'm the sloopyist mandolin/juggler ever..my dogs still think i'm amazing though..
 thank's guy's for making this book,couldn't pick a better author..and everyone else involved..i'm sure this will be thee "must have book" for a long time to come..can't wait to get it... :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henrickson

Dan, I sincerely hope you're not going to attempt to juggle mandolins!

I'm looking forward to this book, I have my pre-order in.

----------


## Dan Hoover

> Dan, I sincerely hope you're not going to attempt to juggle mandolins!


no,just tennis balls..but i am ordering don's book.

----------


## Phil1580

Pre-ordered! Great books....I have the ones for "Piano" and "Home Recording" and they are extremely educational and entertaining reads!

----------


## Tmcmakin

I plan to preorder this tonight.  Sounds like just what this guitar playing dummy needs!!!

Todd

----------


## Astro

Well I haven't met this Mandolin chic yet but if she's a willin, then I'm a orderin.

( I'm just starting out and this is exactly what I need ! )

----------


## Astro

Update: I just ordered mine. Currently due out August 28th.

When is the movie coming out ?  :Laughing:

----------


## joni24

> "Mandolin For Dummies" is almost 400 pages, including 2hrs of audio covering everything from buying your first mandolin and playing your first chord, up to studying some of Bill Monroe's techniques, some jazz/swing stuff, a chapter on playing jigs and reels and even a brand new song from The Dawg himself.


Hey, Don, it was great meeting you at the symposium!  I've pre-ordered a copy of your book and can't wait to dig into it.  Of course, I feel I may have a tiny advantage, having already played with you and Dawg in one of the tunes featured in your book.  In case you haven't seen this version of the Dawg ensemble, which has a very nice intoduction of your background by David Grisman, here it is:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uiPB...layer_embedded

----------


## Loretta Callahan

> My favorite:  Ventriloquism for Dummies


If it works for Dummies, I'm in.  Will it help me learn to change strings without raising my blood pressure and nail ITM triplets?  Just nod yes ....  :Wink: 

I'm impressed by the range of contributors .... and what a good price!

----------


## AnneFlies

You talked me into it...just pre-ordered it.  I still don't like the name, though.

Anne.

----------


## Brutus1999

Well...you could follow in.the tradition of  Bill Monroe who put tape over the Gibson name when he got mad at them .....put tape over the cover and change it to read Mannedolin for Anne

----------

AnneFlies

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> Well...you could follow in.the tradition of  Bill Monroe who put tape over the Gibson name when he got mad at them .....put tape over the cover and change it to read Mannedolin for Anne


Or do a "full Monroe", and use a pocketknife to cut the name out of the cover, then maybe tear a corner off to approximate the broken scroll.  :Laughing:

----------


## trevor

Please, no damage to the cover, that's my photo on there.

----------


## AnneFlies

I think duct tape will do the trick.  It works on everything else!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just an FYI - I'm noticing the publishers are slowly increasing the price of the book the closer we get to the publish date. Typically don't watch this kind of activity. Assume at publish time it goes to full retail which is approaching twice the cost of the pre-order.

----------


## Billgrass

Per-ordered.  Congrats Don. You are a great teacher in cyberspace. We will see how you do on the page.

 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## maki

Pre-ordered and looking foward to it eagerly.
I've never bought a 'Dummies' book that I did learn a great deal from.
(And I've bought a few!)

----------


## David Rambo

Pre-ordered, and now impatiently waiting.......................

----------


## chipotle

I'm no dummy, I pre-ordered. If Mr. Julin is talking, I'm listening. Can't wait to get it, it's supposed to be released just before my birthday. Sure to make a great gift for myself. Thank you Don and all contributors for your work!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is interesting... I guess. About once a week they're bumping the price up .30-.45 cents. Was something like $14.39 last week, now it's $14.88. Never noticed this about publishers but maybe it's a common practice in the industry.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

I am sure it will be a good resource, and at the very least it will look great in the library!  Pre-ordered my copy.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Price is now $15.17. They're milking those pennies hard!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Now $15.47.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Don, you deserve this writer/musician gig. CONGRATS!!

----------


## Mo Soar

Just got a notice from Amazon that this has been pushed back to Sept 21 release date.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Just got a notice from Amazon that this has been pushed back to Sept 21 release date.


Just received an email from someone that ordered and that was what they were told as well. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Mo Soar

Well, just FYI, I've gotten these notices from Amazon before on something I'd preordered and they turned out to be wrong and the original pub date was met.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

I got the same notice, and in line with Mo's post, in my experience amazon subscribes to the "under-promise, over-deliver" school of thought on delivery times.

----------


## Geordie

Chapters Books still has the Aug. 7th release date listed...

----------


## Kmcc24

> This is interesting... I guess. About once a week they're bumping the price up .30-.45 cents. Was something like $14.39 last week, now it's $14.88. Never noticed this about publishers but maybe it's a common practice in the industry.


Scott, I believe you're seeing AMAZON play with the price, not the publisher. They do it all the time. It's not standard practice for publishers--at least not for publishers of print books. I think Wiley has offered it at $24.99 all along.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

> Scott, I believe you're seeing AMAZON play with the price, not the publisher. They do it all the time. It's not standard practice for publishers--at least not for publishers of print books. I think Wiley has offered it at $24.99 all along.


Agreed.  Amazon seems to encourage early pre-orders.  But I have also noticed that items I "save" in my cart fluctuate up and down in price quite a bit.

----------


## Mo Soar

Amazon prices ebooks and print books differently, but basically what Amazon does is price match. They survey a group of sites (they won't say which ones) and the Amazon price "always" (uh huh) reflects the lowest available price. Publishers set the list price, which Amazon generally starts with (less a discount), but then they adjust the price up or down accordingly. This applies mostly to commercially-published books and not books published through self-publishing services - particularly self-published e-books, but that is a whole 'nother story. 

Books sold through Amazon's reseller program (which can be used or new) often rely on listing programs that use pricing bots and can be a hilarious look at badly-written software. For an amusing, mostly-off-topic read:
http://news.discovery.com/tech/amazo...ion-bucks.html

----------


## Astro

That was a very interesting read, Mo.

BTW, I would reluctantly sell my first edition copy for 2.4 million dollars (sorry Don). Well it says Mando for Dummies so I thought it worth a shot.

Or, if you prefer, I'll sell you a real house fly for a million bucks and you wont have to build one or even read the book. Its better than the cliff notes and way faster. Any wealthy grad students out there ?

----------


## JeffD

> At the risk of sounding like an overeducated snob, I never buy any of those books, "... For Dummies" or "...For Idiots."  Hate the titles, and yes, I'm judging a book by its cover.  Why would anyone be glad to consider themselves a dummy or an idiot?


I know exactly what you mean. And until recently I had the same policy. 

I bought the Diabetes for Dummies, because I was so intimidated by all the other books and websites, and was willing to admit my status as a dummy. What I got was a very well written very well organized resource. The "dummies" format is really good, making the whole subject accessible. I can only imagine what it would do for the mandolin.

It is unfortunate about the name, but because the particular subject scared me I really was in a way comforted by the title. Now that I know how effective the format is, I would not hesitate to get one for any subject that interested me.

I will not, however, shelve them next to each other. That I refuse to do.

----------


## bratsche

> It is unfortunate about the name, but because the particular subject scared me I really was in a way comforted by the title. Now that I know how effective the format is, I would not hesitate to get one for any subject that interested me.


Same here (though I'm passing on this one}.  My dear 82-year old Dad, who had a stroke in May last year, decided earlier this year to order the Dummies volume on *Neuroscience*, which he is making his way through and enjoying immensely.  He says he got it because he wants to understand as much as he is able how the brain works, and especially, to apply it to learn things he can do to keep his own brain functioning to the best of his ability, since he understands what a close call he had.  (He has become an avid reader in general, once again. This is very heartening to us all, since last year at this time, he was cognitively functioning at below 50% of his pre-stroke capability, and wasn't able to read and retain much, if anything.)  Anyway, while visiting him recently, I had a chance to peruse the book, and was impressed by the way it explained things in layman's terms, but in a quite extensive, interesting way, without talking down to the reader.

bratsche

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Just FYI, I didn't see this mentioned, if it was I apologize, but the book will also be available from Elderly (the have 9/19 listed) if anyone is interested in supporting a supporter of our little community. No financial interest on my part.

----------


## Cron-Z

Going through the "Look Inside" pages on Amazon, I'm astonished at the level of details and the amount of information contained in this book. Don, you did an amazing job!

Every instrument I ever picked up had some kind of "bible" book (_the_ big book) related to it... and I think this will be it for the mandolin!

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Tiderider

I just pulled the trigger at Amazon.  Amazon says I'll have it in my hands on 9/24, the day after my b-day.  Yay!  Congrats on the book, I can't wait to check it out.

lee


(previously known as "lownote")

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Ignore the title - that's just the Format - this is a must have book for players at every level.  Don has done an amazing job and produced the ultimate mandolin book.

----------


## Ronny

BookDepository shipped my book yesterday... I will have it next week, I think so...

----------


## trevor

I have my copy and am looking forward to dipping in. From what I've seen so far Don did a great job and I will always be grateful to him for putting my photo on the cover!

----------


## almeriastrings

Just got an Amazon (Spain) shipping notice last night (Aug 24). Scheduled to arrive Tuesday.... price went DOWN between pre-ordering and shipping, saved quite a bit there..

----------


## Steve-o

Hmm, I wonder why our Euro friends are receiving their orders before the rest of us.

----------


## trevor

We were here first? But seriously.. mine was complimentary because of the photo. I don't know if its out otherwise in the UK.

----------


## almeriastrings

Apparently, yes, it is. Amazon UK also sent some out yesterday, and showing as 'in stock' on their website.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Hmm, I wonder why our Euro friends are receiving their orders before the rest of us.


What many be unaware of, Wiley and Son's (publishers) offices are located in the UK. This is a global company, offices scattered throughout the world. Hard for us Amerocentric folks to fathom at times, there are other countries out there besides ours.

----------


## Steve-o

I suspected that the publisher might be on the other side of the pond, but was surprised that it takes a whole month to ship and stock the books in the U.S.  No "Amerocentrism" intended.

----------


## Don Julin

Hello again after being gone for most of a year working on the "Dummies" book, I am back on the forum. First of all, I want to thank all of you that pre-ordered the book. My sources say that books are being delivered as I type this. Ted is right, Wiley & Sons is an international company with it's main headquarters in the U.K. The editors would remind me about my U.S centric point of view from time to time. I was told that the book published last weekend in the U.K and they were en-route to many places around the world. It is not clear to me if they print a separate version in the US or not. The kindle version may be available in the States already. One of the coolest things about being part of this project is that it is a team and my job was to write the book and now help sell the book, but I really don't have a clue about the printing and distribution process.

I am still waiting for my copy.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Geordie, 

joni24

----------


## lukmanohnz

Waiting for my pre-ordered copy with much anticipation!!!

----------


## Steve-o

> I am still waiting for my copy.


 :Laughing:    I guess the anticipation was getting to me. I'll go back to being patient now.  Welcome back Don.

----------


## Mo Soar

> The kindle version may be available in the States already.


Kindle version hasn't been announced yet, UK or US version. Doesn't mean it hasn't been produced or isn't coming soon, just that it's not currently available for order or preorder. That's not unusual, often the physical book is announced far earlier than the Kindle version.

----------


## DerTiefster

Listed today on Amazon.com for "release" on 19 Sept 2012.  My (mid-July pre-ordered) copy is listed as to be delivered 25-29 Sept.

----------


## narrick

in amazon.co.uk my order reads at dispatched, i should recibe my copy of mandolin for dummies tomorrow if the stimated delivery date is right... i can't wait... by the way i live in spain... it's nice that we europeans can get our hands on something before it reaches the united states, this happens once in a lifetime xD

----------


## almeriastrings

Yes, you are right there!  :Laughing:  

I should receive my copy the same day.

Nice to see someone else from Spain on here. Welcome!

----------


## Bennett

Just received mine, via Amazon Germany...

----------


## Alan Epstein

Hi Don,

That is great news that the Mandolin for Dummies book is starting to make its way out to the mandolin world. I have been plugging it to all of my mandolin students....can't wait to get my copy and start using it.

Go Don!

Alan Epstein

----------


## Rick Jones

Before they send to the U.S., they probably have to go through and white-out the 'u' in whenever Don mentions 'tone colour', stuff like that. Gonna take 'em at least a couple extra weeks  :Grin: .

----------


## Freckles

I tripped over my copy running out the front door today.  I've only had time for a quick flick through... but looks great!!

----------


## mickmando

Just recieved my copy,brilliant. By far the most comprehensive ,easy to read and informative mandolin book I have come across.
Well done to Don and all those involved.

----------


## almeriastrings

Got mine too. First impressions, a very good, basic beginner's guide giving an introduction to a range of styles, with quite a lot of easy-to-understand background information on choosing instruments and maintenance. There are also one or two minor errors, unfortunately, one example of which relates to truss rod adjustment (Page 315) where it says "If your mandolin neck has a bow to it, a truss-rod adjustment.... may be able to straighten it". This completely ignores neck _relief_, and the fact that the neck should not normally be perfectly straight in the first place. The same mistake is repeated on p. 290, where potential buyers are told "straight is good".  This is somewhat misleading.

There are a few other oddities that jumped out at me too. I have heard of the thin pressed board cases of old called "soft cases", for example? While 'actual' soft cases are described as "gig bags?? May seem a minor thing, but to me that is very strange usage.

I am sure it will prove a very useful introduction, especially for those who like the sound of a mandolin, but have not yet developed any firm musical direction, and don't really know where to start. This is very well aimed at that audience.

----------


## Ronny

Received mine yesterday !

A very useful book, not only for dummies, for sure, and easy to read and to understand, even for non-english-speaking people.

----------


## ald

Could someone provide a list of contents please?

----------


## Don Julin

http://www.amazon.com/Mandolin-For-D.../dp/1119942764

Click on the link below the image of the book to preview contents.

----------


## Ronny

follow the link : http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/111...der_1119942764

----------


## Mandophyte

And for UK types go here.

----------


## narrick

i received my book this morning.

i can't evaluate it, is too soon, but it seems to be the book that i've been searching since i started to play mandolin. easy to follow and at the same time very complete.

most other mandolin methods are focused on a few styles and techniques, but this books covers it all... fiddle tunes, rag, bluegrass, jazz, irish trad, classic... tremolo, crosspicking, double stops... maybe its not for the most experimented players, but for those who want a complete guide to mandolin playing that covers all the basics and offers some intermediate-advanced stuff

i think that this book will be very useful for me, i'm having a hard time trying to learn to read notation, so the tabs in all the exercises and tunes is something i am grateful for... having to learn to read notation is what kept me away from other methods like bickford's and marilynn mair's complete mandolinist.

thanks to don julin for the good work

----------

Caleb

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Just perused the table of contents ... can't wait for mine to get here!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## John McCoy

FWIW:  book publishers frequently do the printing and signaturing in England and ship the unbound books to the US for binding here.  The reason is that the customs duty on a "component" of a finished product (i.e., the unbound and thus unsellable books) is much lower than on a "finished product" ready for sale.

----------


## John Flynn

My favorite ironic title is "Boosting Self-Esteem for Dummies." I didn't make that up. It's for real!

----------


## stringduster

can somebody tell me IF and When this is finally coming out?

----------


## George R. Lane

I ordered mine in June and the latest email from Amazon states sometime between Sept. 24 and 26.

----------


## tezz8

Hi all. I got mine via Amazon on Tuesday. It will be well worth the wait I promise you. It is well written and presented with some lovely touches of humour. As someone who after 2 1/2 yrs playing and maybe approaching intermediate level I'm pretty sure I'll be using this more than any of my (admittedly too many) other books. My titfer is well and truly doffed to Don. Cheers.

----------


## lconole

I got mine here in Australia on 3/9/12 from The Book Depository (UK/Guernsey).

Haven't quite got to it yet, but it looks good from a cursory glance ...

L.





> Hi all. I got mine via Amazon on Tuesday. It will be well worth the wait I promise you. It is well written and presented with some lovely touches of humour. As someone who after 2 1/2 yrs playing and maybe approaching intermediate level I'm pretty sure I'll be using this more than any of my (admittedly too many) other books. My titfer is well and truly doffed to Don. Cheers.

----------


## Mandobart

Hmmm, I pre-ordered mine some time ago thru Amazon and haven't heard a thing since......

----------


## Don Julin

Let me try to explain this, as the book is about to be released in the US. I know it is difficult for us Americans to imagine that (1) there is anyone else in the world other than us, and (2) even if there is anyone else in the world, surely Americans will have the new gadget or book long before the rest of the world. Wiley & Sons (publishers of all "Dummies Books") are located in the U.K. They released the U.K version first and shipped many copies around the world via Amazon.com.uk. The American release is scheduled very soon. Maybe even as soon as this Sunday. The last I heard is that they were on a cargo ship heading for the USA. Once they arrive they will need to be shipped to various warehouses and eventually stores. I wish I knew more. I am just a excited to get my copy and copies to sell as you all are but all I have are my manuscripts and editors notes. Take a deep breath and go play your mandolin. It will be here soon.

----------

Douglas McMullin, 

Geordie, 

Marty Henrickson

----------


## trevor

I have six free copies for the next six mandolin buyers at TAMCO. Provided by the publisher, a review on Amazon is requested..

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Mo Soar

For those of us in the US, another date push back - Amazon shows an October 16th shipping date now.

----------


## DerTiefster

My mid-July order still shows 9/25-9/29 as delivery date, unchanged since their few-weeks-ago update.  Maybe the first shipment is smaller than they had initially planned.

----------


## lukmanohnz

I ordered my copy on May 1, and (as of 9/13 at 9:31am Pacific time) amazon.com is showing a 9/24 - 9/26 delivery estimate.

----------


## Mo Soar

My order page still shows Friday Sept 21 delivery date, but the product page shows Oct 16.

----------


## John Goodin

My Amazon order page still says Sept. 21 also.

John G.

----------


## Leigh Coates

I ordered mine from Amazon.ca a couple of days ago, and they don't have an exact date for shipping yet.

----------


## geoffreymbrown

Has anybody bought the itunes version ?  I have a hardcopy on order, but if the ipad version works well, I might prefer that.

Geoffrey

----------


## Mo Soar

Hmm. Didn't realize it was available on iTunes, and I'll be out of town when the books gets here, and my middle name is NOT Patience, so I downloaded the iPad version. I'm only up to Chapter 4, and I've had a few problems with images not showing up (sometimes in portrait mode, sometimes in landscape mode) but it seems to be a "be persistent" problem. If I go forward a couple pages, back a couple pages, usually the image finally shows up. I suspect this may be the iBook app (I usually use the Kindle app on my iPad because I think it's a better app) doing some background indexing and pagination and that if my middle name was actually Patience, and I left it alone to paginate in peace for a bit, everything would show up.

So far so good, and Figure 4.11 and Exercise 7 really helped clear up some of my confusion with tab notation and beats. Looking forward to the rest!

----------


## Marty Henrickson

No spoilers!   :Wink:

----------


## ald

Can the I-tune version be read on a computer? I can read electronic books on my computer. That would be handy so I would just have to purchase a I-tune token from the local supermarket!

----------


## Mo Soar

> Can the I-tune version be read on a computer? I can read electronic books on my computer. That would be handy so I would just have to purchase a I-tune token from the local supermarket!


Not directly, no. (There are some complicated quasi-legal ways to do it, but it involves several bits of software and some finagling.) In a bit of staggering ball-dropping from Apple, iTunes books can only be read on an iPad, iPod or iPhone - but not a Mac or PC. Apparently Steve Jobs really meant the "no one reads anymore" quote about e-readers having no purpose. 

Books from Amazon can be read on a Kindle e-reader (and some other e-readers as well), any tablet, any PC and just about any smartphone. When _Mandolin For Dummies_ is available on Kindle (and, since it is already formatted for iTunes, that will likely be right after the print edition is published in the US), go up on Amazon and install "Kindle for PC" and you'll be able to read any Kindle-format book on your PC - try it in advance, there are thousands of free books available from Amazon, and you can see what you think.

----------


## ald

OK thanks, for the information.

----------


## Rick Jones

Just got an unfortunate update from Amazon:

We're writing about the order you placed on August 07, 2012. Unfortunately, the release date for the item(s) listed below has changed, and we need to provide you with a new delivery estimate based on the new release date:

  Don Julin "Mandolin For Dummies (For Dummies (Sports & Hobbies))"
    Estimated arrival date: October 19, 2012 - October 23, 2012

Looks like we'll have to wait a little longer.

----------


## George R. Lane

Just got an email from Amazon - it has been pushed back to Oct. 19-23. I ordered it back in July.

----------


## John Goodin

I also just got an email from Amazon, although mine says "Estimated arrival date: October 18, 2012". Maybe because I ordered mine in June?

This drove me to consider buying it from Amazon UK. I could get it in a few days from there but the price is nearly 12 pounds/$23 plus shipping. So, I'm going to wait. Maybe Don will have some copies for sale at CMSA in Minneapolis. I'll gladly pay him full price face to face.

John G.

----------

MLT

----------


## Mandolin Mick

What a drag! I was hoping to get into the book this week ...  :Frown:

----------


## Mo Soar

The difference in arrival date from Amazon has to do with what shipping option you specified and whether or not you are an Amazon Prime member. Well, the difference in arrival date _once it is actually shipped_, anyway.

----------


## Mandobart

Just got an update from Amazon on my pre-order.  The new estimated date is October 19 - 23rd.  I don't mind the wait, I understand  the books are printed overseas etc.  I was just worried un poco as this was the first I'd heard from Amazon since placing my order.

----------


## Billgrass

> Just got an update from Amazon on my pre-order.  The new estimated date is October 19 - 23rd.  I don't mind the wait, I understand  the books are printed overseas etc.  I was just worried un poco as this was the first I'd heard from Amazon since placing my order.


Me, too.

----------


## OldGus

Patience, It sometimes takes us slackers a while to save up the $16.49 to get the presale value, so it's not bad for everyone. Don Julin has been giving lots of free lessons on YouTube, there should be enough there to keep those in wait occupied until then...

----------


## taylor410

> Me, too.


Me three......  Oh well.  Was hoping to get it sooner.  I go in for shoulder surgery this Friday.  Guess I won't be needing it for awhile anyway.....

----------


## Gerry Hastie

I've got mine! It's very good. But I won't give any spoilers to you Americans still waiting for the hard copy!

----------


## tablaninja

somebody may have already mentioned this but, you can download the audio tracks for the book here...

http://www.dummies.com/Section/id-813211.html

----------


## Smurts

Received mine this morning, on a quick flick through it looks like an excellent overview of pretty much everything, looking forward to getting into the meat of it over the next few days! And Don Julin sports a lovely mandolin cafe hat in some of the pictures. Nice!

----------


## Mo Soar

US distribution has been moved up a week, yay!

New shipping date: Oct 11.

(Sorry for the double post, I posted in the other thread on this topic when I meant to post here.)

----------


## Douglas McMullin

I got the Oct 11th update email and then got this about an hour later:

 Previous estimated arrival date: October 11, 2012
    New estimated arrival date: *October 02, 2012 - October 03, 2012*

----------


## Jan Ellefsen

Just ordered mine to my old address in (Old) York, UK, as I'm going over for a short vacation. Having tried to follow Don at late night jamming I somehow feel that at least my copy has the right title :Wink: .

----------


## Don Julin

Thanks for the oder Jan. I posted this on the other Mandolin for Dummies thread so excuse me for posting it here also.

OK folks, I have confirmation that the books are indeed in the USA. They are currently at distribution warehouses and will be shipped to retail locations and to Amazon customers shortly. I received my first box of them a few days ago. Thanks again for being patient on the US release of this book. For those that have not placed an order yet, I have signed copies for sale at my website www.donjulin.com and will have copies for sale next week at the CMSA convention in Minneapolis.

----------

Marty Henrickson

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Just got my update which means I should have it for my vacation!  :Smile:

----------


## John Goodin

Don, I just canceled my pre-order from Amazon so I can buy one from you next week at CMSA. See you there.

John G.

----------


## RKL

I downloaded mine from iTunes today.  Reading it on my iPad now.  Great book for a beginner like me.

----------


## Don Julin

Hi John, looking forward to CMSA also. I think you get a free one. After all it does have one of your tunes in it. See you next week.

----------


## Douglas McMullin

Amazon has them, I just got my shipping notice.

----------

DSDarr

----------


## Ken Scarbrough

Amazon says mine will be in my box friday.

----------


## Rick Jones

Amazon last week moved my delivery date up by about a week, predicted delivery by Wednesday, Oct. 3. Order tracking says it left the Rochester post office today, which means it should be waiting for me tonight. Can't wait.

----------


## bhf

Mine arrived today (in Portsmouth, NH).

----------


## Eric Hanson

I also received mine today!

----------


## Mandolin Mick

Mine was shipped on Saturday so I'll start checking the mailbox tomorrow!  :Smile:

----------


## Tiderider

Mine arrived today, I'm looking forward to checking it out.

----------


## Papa K

UPS tracking says it will hit my doorstep today! Thanks Don...

----------


## tander

Got mine also!!!

----------


## Rick Jones

Mine is here also, and it looks great. Quick question, though - do I have to actually practice ALL that stuff, too, or is just reading the chapter going to be enough? :-)

----------


## DerTiefster

> do I have to actually practice ALL that stuff, too, or is just reading the chapter going to be enough? :-)


It takes an osmotic boost by sleeping with it under your pillow.  That's how I got into the philharmonic.

Wait...maybe that was a dream

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Astro

Got mine today too !!!!!!!

Can't wait to dive in.

----------


## WireBoy

I'm the other Eric Hansen.  I got mine today,too !   Yippie!

----------


## mfrey

> I'm the other Eric Hansen.  I got mine today,too !   Yippie!


Mine is on the way...!  Don is a great teacher and a great person.  Just hearing the description of what is in the book tells that it will be a great reference to new and experienced players.  I am ready to get a VolII of this....

Michael Frey

I am playing a Nugget Deluxe A #284...

----------


## Mandolin Mick

It's here! Looks better than expected and the cartoons are great too!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Traveling Tracks

Hey Trevor, 
I actually think I have the mandolin on the cover! Mine is a Weber Bitterroot w/Red Spruce top in "buckskin" finish. 
Mandolin Brothers in NY is selling the "matching" octave mandolin right now....I'm really tempted to create a matched set!!

----------


## Rick Jones

> Hey Trevor, 
> I actually think I have the mandolin on the cover! Mine is a Weber Bitterroot w/Red Spruce top in "buckskin" finish. 
> Mandolin Brothers in NY is selling the "matching" octave mandolin right now....I'm really tempted to create a matched set!!


I think you need to read the sidebar on Page 278: "Suffering from Mandolin Acquisition Syndrome". Lots of good insight there, and entirely appropriate at this juncture.  :Smile:

----------


## padawan

I just got mine today and after about an hour of scanning it I've already:
1) Learned a lot
2) Learned some more
3) Made a list of things to work on next (too bad I don't know which "next" I should do next) 
4) Ran out of Post-it notes (my bookmark of choice)

  I'd say it is worth every penny.  Sure, there is a good deal of stuff here that is currently over my head (I'm a noobie) but luckily there is also a huge assortment of noobie friendly stuff to hold my hand while preparing me for those tougher lessons. Great book for a beginner and it looks to me like its a good book for intermediates as well.
 I really like the way its layed out too. Easy to find what you are looking for.    

 I'm off to start working my way through that chord chart.  :Mandosmiley:   Wish me luck!

----------


## Bobby Branton

Got mine a few days ago. Lots of cool stuff in it.

----------


## mandodan1960

Just picked mine up from the Office Max. $5.23 to have it spiral bound. Worth every penny !!

----------


## sthsquid

Wow, spiral bound, wish mine was, the only problem I have with this book is it wont stay open  :Grin:  . I'll have to think about doing that!

But I am enjoying this book a lot. The downloadable audio tracks are a bonus and are always something you can work on. Explains the "bad habits" to stay away from. Just a wealth of information for newbie mandoliner's like myself. I've learned to play a variety of instruments in my life either totally on my own, or via videos. I've never had good luck with books of any kind but this is one's an exception. Frankly better than I expected. I'm pretty excited about it! Thanks Don!

----------


## biologyprof

> I downloaded mine from iTunes today.  Reading it on my iPad now.  Great book for a beginner like me.


Can you access the music files directly from your ebook as you are reading each section or must you download the zip files first?  Thanks,
Greg

----------


## OU1

Yep, I checked it out on amazon and "looked inside" the book, looks like it will have everything and I'm sure I will put one in my mandolin music library!

Go Sooners!

----------


## biologyprof

> Just picked mine up from the Office Max. $5.23 to have it spiral bound. Worth every penny !!


That's a great idea. I just came from my local OfficeMax and only paid $5.22 for the spiral binding; must have been an unannounced sale going on. Definitely worth the cost to have the pages lay flat while studying. Thanks mandodan. 
Greg

----------


## DerTiefster

The spiral bindings I have known were not reliable in keeping the pages entirely together.  Does this OfficeMax binding mechanism use a plastic/wire set of fingers on a spine, or do you put the book into a multiple-ring binder/folder/notebook like the 3-ring binders most of us probably still remember from school days?

----------


## biologyprof

> The spiral bindings I have known were not reliable in keeping the pages entirely together.  Does this OfficeMax binding mechanism use a plastic/wire set of fingers on a spine, or do you put the book into a multiple-ring binder/folder/notebook like the 3-ring binders most of us probably still remember from school days?


I've attached 2 pics so you can see the type of spiral binding that OfficeMax put on my book. No 3-ring binder but I do recall how bulky they were to carry. It's one continuous piece of tough yet flexible plastic without the fingers you referenced. It sure does make using the book easier while mandolin is in hand(s).

Greg

----------


## DerTiefster

Thank you, Greg.  Some of the "spiral" bindings I've seen in the past are about as spiral as a sewing machine seam.  The binding material was bent into little fingers that curved around like your fingers around a stick, with a little overlap at the ends so the pages didn't simply walk away.  But they weren't far from doing that.  I've seen some high-quality 7-ring binders for commercial day planners, and that's something I could have supported.  The spiral (truly spiral) binding you show looks like it should be good for quite some time.  The pages (cover esp.) will be pushed against the spiral and eventually tear out, which ought to be guarded against.  If you are overly optimistic about how well you can use small minutes, and you consequently carry it with you everywhere, the covers will suffer greatly.  My experience is with slightly different binding materials, but can you guess how my opinion developed?

Ever optimistically yours .....

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Just got mine.  I'm so delighted to see Marla Fibish's teachings in the Irish Trad section.  It's clear that you all pulled together quite the A Team for the different areas of Mandolin teachings for us Dummies!  

I'm considering the spiral action.  I took the Fiddler's Fake Book and turned it into a three hole punch system for a big binder.  If I could find a binder to fit the Dummies book, that's what I'd do.  It's all about laying flat while reading.

This book gets a 5 biscuit rating from me!   :Wink:

----------


## oldpoet41

Been leafing through and think this will be a help to my learning curve.

Only one complaint that I hadn't noted anywhere, is that the publishers, like nearly every other corporation have decided they needed to maximize their profits and shrank the book from the standard 8 and a half by 11 to 7 and three eights by 9 and a quarter inches. Everything in the book is smaller, type size, diagrams, pictures. Makes it harder for old eyes like mine to makie out.

----------


## Kheath

I got mine monday, and I am thinking about going the spiral route too. What an ingenious idea.....Kevin

----------


## EdHanrahan

As the Monty Python folks use to say:  "And now for something totally different!"

I really, really, _really_ enjoy Don's sense of rhythm, rhyme, and alliteration in his writing.  Seems like every page makes me chuckle at least a little. It's sort of like he was, gosh, some kind of easy-going British musician!

Just look at the subheadings of his "buying" advice in Ch. 15:
- Finding ... F-style ...
- Assessing A-style ...
- Rounding out A- & F- ... (w/ other than f-holes)
- Tossing around pancake ...
- Plugging ... electric ...
- Bandying ... bandolim
- Noticing Neapolitan ...

Not just informative reading, not just _easy_ reading, but *fun* reading.

*Thanks*, Don!

----------


## EdHanrahan

> ... the publishers ... maximize their profits and shrank the book from the standard 8 and a half by 11 to 7 and three eights by 9 and a quarter inches.


Uhmmm...  Have you seen sheet music in the past few decades?  I thought the publishers maximized their profits by blowing stuff UP to 9x12 so that you can't easily run it thru a copy machine!  And even if the machine reduces to standard, you still have to position each page by hand so that only the border gets cut off.  Not that _I_ would ever...

----------


## Gerard Dick

It talks about a music CD to listen to. Is that an extra? Where does one get it?

----------


## Mandolin Mick

A website is given at the end of one of the earliest chapters where you can download the play along and listenable sections of the book.

----------

Gerard Dick

----------


## DerTiefster

Or see the link in post #149.  I remember Julin posting other links but couldn't find them in this thread.  Must have been a different thread he started for that purpose.

They have no apparent logging mechanism (other than IP) for the downloads, so they are probably counting on the downloads being an indirect marketing tool.  If you like the downloads, you'll buy the book to go with them.  It's probably a good bet in this case.  I'm one of the pre-orderers through Amazon, BTW.

----------


## reddykillowatt

I got my Dummies spiraled today. Sure makes it eaiser to read. Works great on a music stand. Office Max only charged me $4.88.

----------


## DerTiefster

Has anyone here considered using a 7-ring binder of the sort that many personal planners have as an option?  I ask because I have had problems with wear on the outer covers of such spiral bindings as this (probably metal spirals from 1/2" school pads from years ago).  I strongly suspect that perspicacious planner purveyors pick their binder products to tolerate the wear involved in carrying them around all day, 'most every day.  And I've really liked the feel of the 7-ring binders I've used in the past.  The outer wings of the binder would also help protect the Dummies book covers.  I like the binder idea but am concerned about carry-wear if I transport it a lot.

It would cost significantly more than the $5 scale mentioned here, but a body might be able to swap books around if he had more than one book which he'd loose-leafed this way, spreading the cost over more than one book (as feasible).

----------


## mandodan1960

I was given the option of having the cover laminated and then spiral bound. It was like 2.00 more. I figured if I used the book enough to wear out the cover that I would just get another one.

----------


## Jeff Oxley

> I was given the option of having the cover laminated and then spiral bound. It was like 2.00 more. I figured if I used the book enough to wear out the cover that I would just get another one.


The route I went (laminated and spiral bound), costed me aorund $8 total.  I'm happy with it. Dertiefster, the binding you mention in your 2nd sentence (post #185) is called comb binding, and yes, in generall, it sucks.

----------


## nanaimo

I just had my copy spiral bound! What a difference it makes. Now, it sits nicely on my music stand. Don, I guess we will be using this on a are regular basis. Now if I can only get the tremolo down for Lonesome Moonlight Waltz!

----------


## Raggio

New to the Cafe, and just picked this up from the Kindle store to use on my iPad. I don't have a Mandolin yet but I'm sure this will help me decide what I want along with the threads I've started to find here.

----------


## Mick_Dillon

Just ordered, looking forward to getting my 1st instructional book. Now only thing left is to win that Loar 700!

----------


## notrelatedtoted

Has anyone purchased the ebook and read on the basic kindle?

----------


## A 4

> Has anyone purchased the ebook and read on the basic kindle?


I did.  I returned it, and bought the paper copy.  There were a couple of problems.  I was reading on an e-ink Kindle Touch, and pictures really don't work very well in that format.  The problem is that the music shows up as a picture.  You can enlarge them, some, but it really didn't work that well.  There were some typographic issues, as well, where sharp and flat signs didn't show up properly.  

The main reason to prefer the paper version to the Kindle version, at least for me, is that is seems like a book that rewards flipping around from place to place, since there is a ton of info in there.  That doesn't work well on a Kindle, either.

----------


## notrelatedtoted

> I did.  I returned it, and bought the paper copy.  There were a couple of problems.  I was reading on an e-ink Kindle Touch, and pictures really don't work very well in that format.  The problem is that the music shows up as a picture.  You can enlarge them, some, but it really didn't work that well.  There were some typographic issues, as well, where sharp and flat signs didn't show up properly.  
> 
> The main reason to prefer the paper version to the Kindle version, at least for me, is that is seems like a book that rewards flipping around from place to place, since there is a ton of info in there.  That doesn't work well on a Kindle, either.


That makes sense, and is precisely what I was wondering about.  But I want it _now_, dammit!

----------


## A 4

> That makes sense, and is precisely what I was wondering about.  But I want it _now_, dammit!


I didn't know that one could return things on the Kindle, but you can, within seven days.  That's what convinced me to try it.  Once I had the kindle version, I saw there was enough good stuff in there to make we want the book, but it was too hard to read.  Without the return policy, I might still be hemming and hawing over which to get.  The sample that you can get for the Kindle is only the introductory material, which was not enough music/notation content to see how well it would work.

----------


## Gelsenbury

I fully intend to use this book as the encyclopaedia that it is, but for the moment I'm reading from cover to cover just out of interest. While doing so, I came across a couple of claims in the chapter on Irish music that puzzled me. 

First, when introducing modes, Dorian is characterised as "often just called minor" (p. 213) and Mixolydian is referred to as "modal" (p. 214). Admittedly, I am learning about Irish music in England (which in itself may be considered a faux pas), but this doesn't tally with my experience and even strikes me as confusing. From all the musicians around me, I know major (Ionian) as "major", minor (Aeolian) as "minor", Dorian as "Dorian" and Mixolydian as "Mix". Does anyone know why and how Irish musicians may follow a different nomenclature? 

Second, I have read many times (on this forum and again in the book) about a strict policy in Irish sessions of "one chord-playing instrument only". Again, this is not quite the same in my experience. Just in order to encourage newcomers considering a session - and picking up a misleading vibe of sessions being scary, hyper-regulated experiences - I would like to say that the members of my local session have actively encouraged me to find a way into the music by strumming a few chords if I don't know the melody, and that it is fairly common for the guitar and an octave mandolin to share the accompaniment. This may not be typical, but it shows that exceptions to every rule exist. The key - and I think this really is a law without exception - is to be polite and sensitive to the practices of the local session.

----------


## Don Julin

I would like to thank all of you that have purchased "Mandolin For Dummies". It is indeed selling quite well and I am currently working on a follow up book called "Mandolin Exercises For Dummies" which will be full of intermediate to advanced exercises including scales, arpeggios, chord inversions, chord progressions, and even some exercises that are very useful for the improvisor.

Gelsenbury, the Irish mandolin chapter was very challenging to write when it came to using certain terms. I come from a jazz background and using terms like Dorian to indicate a mode is very commonplace. What I gathered by interviewing musicians who play Irish Traditional Music is that there are traditions in an Irish music session that may seem odd to us modern musicians. Irish music, like all forms of music evolve over time and the rules change a bit. One thing I found very interesting about this type of music is that you can have a variety of musicians playing a variety of instruments playing the melody in unison. No solos, no jamming, no blues licks, just melody. Usually one player supplies the rhythm in a chordal or modal style and is free to embellish and even improvise a bit around the melody. This is in stark contrast to the American style of session were the players one at a time are free to interpret the melody while the others all play rhythm in unison. In a contemporary session it may be fine to play chords on a mandolin or even refer to a mode by name. My point is that this beautiful music has been played for hundreds of years by ear and passed down from generation to generation without the use of terms common among music scholars. 

I would also like to apologize for not being very present on the cafe lately. Some of you know that I have been playing full time in a duo with Billy Strings and between our touring schedule and trying to finish a second mandolin book, I have barely had time to shower or shave, let alone post on the cafe. I do read the cafe every day and will return as a regular contributor as soon as I can. Watch for us as we may be coming to your town for a concert and/or a mandolin workshop. http://donjulin.com/Schedule.html

----------

Londy, 

padawan, 

Popeye39

----------


## dhbailey

After the recent observation of the first anniversary of this book, I went out and bought it and am enjoying it immensely!

Don, you've done a great job with this book, and I'm looking forward to working through it!

Thanks for this great resource!

----------


## Tezzerh

Love the book, Don. Can't wait for the  next one.

----------


## Londy

Ditto on the book Don. I will be back at you soon to continue lessons.

----------


## George R. Lane

Don,
I was leery of buying another "lesson book", but yours answers my questions in simple terms I can understand. I will spend this upcoming cold Montana winter delving deeply into it. Thanks for your hard work.
George R. Lane

----------


## padawan

I'm a big fan MFD because without it I would still just be a mandolin _owner_ instead of being a mandolin _player_.  I've absorbed more from it than from all the rest of my mandolin literature combined ...and I haven't even gotten very far into it yet.

----------


## Tina MBee

so instead of reading every message I'll just ask - so the book doesn't come with a CD - you have to download the files. Is that something that occurs when you buy it the book, or after you get the book in the mail you go on-line and download?  I'm thinking I'll get this book for my cousin for Christmas. He just got bit by the mandolin bug. Just trying to figure out how it all works.....

----------


## dhbailey

Inside the book is a link to download the mp3 files from.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Noting that today is the actual anniversary of the publication of _Mandolin For Dummies_, still one of the best resources.

----------


## Mark Gunter

I got the _Mandolin Exercises_ book recently; awesome resource.

----------

